# Einbinden von JDBC-Treiber in Webprojekt



## MichiM (18. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte in ein Webprojekt einen JDBC-Treiber einbinden. Ich verwende NetBeans (in diesem Fall 5.5).

Den Treiber hab ich schon mal hier runtergeladen:

dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/j/5.1.html


Wie kriege ich den Treiber jetzt artgerecht in mein Webprojekt integriert?


Hab schon mal das JAR samt Pfad über die Projekt-Properties -> Sources -> Add Folder ins Projekt eingebunden, aber beim Aufruf kommt die Meldung:

*java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver*

Hängt das mit dem Classpath zusammen oder woran hakts wieder?  :wink: 
Was muss ich da an welcher Stelle im NetBeans noch bekanntgeben?

Gruß Michi


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (18. Okt 2007)

die mysql-...jar nach WEB-INF/lib kopieren, in der IDE als Jar zum Buildpath hinzufügen und fertig


----------



## MichiM (18. Okt 2007)

Solche IDEs überfordern mich immer wieder...  An welcher Stelle kann ich den nun den Build Path einstellen? Oder heißt der in Netbeans nur wieder anders...?


----------



## bronks (20. Okt 2007)

MichiM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Hab schon mal das JAR samt Pfad über die Projekt-Properties -> Sources -> Add Folder ins Projekt eingebunden, aber beim Aufruf kommt die Meldung: ...


Nicht den ganzen ordner einbinden, sondern nur die mysql-sonstwas.jar und dann funktionierts.


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2007)

imho solltest du die DB Verbindung vom Server Managen lassen und die nur eine DataSource durch einen JNDI Lookup geben lassen anstatt alles selber zu machen.


----------



## MichiM (27. Okt 2007)

> Nicht den ganzen ordner einbinden, sondern nur die mysql-sonstwas.jar und dann funktionierts.

Mit Eurer Hilfe hab ich es geschafft, danke. :wink:


----------



## Gast (6. Jan 2008)

ich hab da auch ein problem bei mir findet er nicht den com.mysql.jdbc.Driver und dadurch bekomme ich bei con = DriverManager.getConnection(url,user,passwd) einen fehler
woran könnte das liegen?
könntet ihr da weiterhelfen?


public class DB_Con {

	private static Logger Log = Logger.getLogger(DB_Con.class);

	public static Connection getConnection() throws SQLException {
		Log.info("db_con aufgerufen");
        Connection con = null;

        try {

    		String 		url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/DB";
    		String		user = "name";
    		String		passwd = "pw";

    		Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
        				con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, passwd);
			Log.info("con"+con);

        } catch (ClassNotFoundException e){
            Log.error("treiberfehler");
        } catch (Exception standarde){
		Log.error("sonstige fehler");
		}

        return con;
}
}


----------



## MichiM (6. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

hast Du den Treiber installiert? Falls er sich dem Tomcat mangels Zugriffsrechte nicht beifügen lässt, dann dem Verzeichnis WEB-INF/lib.

Anschließend das JAR dem Build Path hinzufügen. Müsste damit gehen.


----------



## Gast (6. Jan 2008)

habe die über JAR über export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:/pathtoJAR exportiert

ist dies richtig? oder wie sonst könnte ich dies dem buildpath hinzufügen?

java.lang.VerifyError: (class: com/mysql/jdbc/log/Log4JLogger, method: isFatalEnabled signature: ()Z) Incompatible argument to function
	java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:164)
	com.mysql.jdbc.log.LogFactory.getLogger(LogFactory.java:68)
	com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.initializeDriverProperties(Connection.java:3640)
	com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1482)
	com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:525)
	java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)
	de.gobics.verticillium.web.DB_Con.getConnection(DB_Con.java:34)
	de.gobics.verticillium.web.Search.getID(Search.java:25)
	de.gobics.verticillium.web.DispatcherBlast.doPost(DispatcherBlast.java:211)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:710)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)


----------

